# Rescue Remedy for sleep in mother and baby



## organicmom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

I was advised to use Rescue Remedy in my post about my ds's sleep problems in the life with a babe forum....i looked into it and got the okay by our naturopath but didn't get a chance to ask his recommendation on how to use it. I'm wondering how others use it. I didn't get ahold of it until yesterday late afternoon....so I put a few drops in a bit of water and gave it to my son after dinner by dropper in his mouth....and then I put 4 drops in my water and drank it. Closer to bedtime I gave him about 3-4 drops under the tongue (we were out and I didn't have access to good water) and then drank some again myself when we got home. We both slept great!...Certainly more than what we have been!!! He only got up twice for ten minutes to nurse and that was it. Ds, by the way, is 11 months.

I'm wondering how others use this? How much and how often? Im not holding my breath that this is the miracle 'cure' i needed...maybe, just maybe it could have been a fluke....but I want to continue using it to see if the improvement sticks.... so I'd love to hear your thoughts!!


----------



## Kwan*Yin (May 19, 2010)

With an 11 month old I would put it in water only. If you are nursing I would slip some in his mouth while nursing. I also put a dab of rescue remedy on the "third eye" area. Just rub it in a little. There is also a Bach rescue sleep remedy that is more specific for night time issues.


----------



## organicmom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Would you use it throughout the day as well? Or just at night? It's really a sleep around the clock issue...mostly at night is the biggest problem because of how it affects me....but obviously nap time would be part of the big picture....???


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

orally as needed is fine. you can use it topically as well, but I have no problem with oral administration at that age. I'd aim for four times a day, and more often if he needs it.

This is an age when he's approaching new milestones and sleep disturbances are normal. RR is fine, but there may be better flowers at this time. I think I'd certainly consider something for transitions like walnut or bottlebrush. I'd also consider using cell salts along side the flowers. Probably just the five biochemic phosphates. You can check out the cell salt thread for more info if you like.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

First, I would look more deeply into the cause and try and find a more suitable remedy, Bach's RR isn't the highest quality essence out there and doesn't really address sleep, though it will ease anxiety/stress. There are also remedies more specific to sleep, if that really is the core of the issue; may not be, but whatever it is, is affecting yours and baby's sleep. Read the Flower Essence support thread for more info on FEs. Whatever remedy you decide upon you need to continue to take it as well because you and baby are still very linked together. You can give the baby the essence externally as often as you feel is necessary. With babies, I prefer to give essences on the crown chakra (top of head) myself. But orally is okay too.


----------



## organicmom3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness....I have no idea what some of you are even speaking of and really, I do NOT have time to research it...I really don't...so I'll just stick to the rescue remedy...I just want to be sure I am using it the best way possible. I gave it to him and I about three times today. He took a wonderful morning nap which extended into the afternoon....so there was no afternoon nap...but I'm feeling much better myself and we are hopeful for sleep tonight...and obviously expecting an earlier bedtime. Maybe there is something better and a bit more specific but I need to be careful too as he is taking a homeopathic remedy for excema right now and some of those other things may interfere with that whereas the RR was approved by our naturopath. But thank you for your words of wisdom....I do appreciate it...I just have so much on my plate right now....and as long as this continues to work, I'm all for it. I just wanted suggestions on how much or how often to do it from any of you that have used it . Thanks!


----------

